# Hi from South Australia!



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello! 
So technically I'm not in South Australia at the moment, but we are moving there on Wednesday! (27th March 2013). We are moving to a property with 50 acres, which is bloody awesome and I can't wait! 

I currently don't have any horses (recently sold the ones I did have because they were just projects for me to break in and then sell on).


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You will have to post pictures of your new digs after you have settled in.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hi there Sliceoflife and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome, I am a South Aussie too, in the Adelaide Hills. Which area of SA will you be moving to?


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm moving to Karoonda  about an hour from Murray Bridge.


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum! It's great to see more South Aussies here.  I'm from the north-eastern suburbs of Adelaide, in the heart of suburbia, so I'm envious of anyone who's got a property big enough to keep their own horses on!

I don't know much about Karoonda (actually I've never heard of it!) but the Murray Bridge area in general's pretty nice, so I'm sure you'll enjoy living there. Welcome again!


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

StormCloud said:


> I don't know much about Karoonda (actually I've never heard of it!) but the Murray Bridge area in general's pretty nice, so I'm sure you'll enjoy living there. Welcome again!


I actually never heard of it until I found the property on the internet, hehe 
I have lived in South Australia before, and have friends in Murray Bridge, and all over SA. We're moving tonight actually, I'm in the middle of packing and I'm so bored!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

I hear ya about the tedium of packing. The last time I moved house, the process of packing all my stuff up drove me so loony that I wound up taking it out on the cat... she ended up with a tail trimmed into pompoms and a green-food-dye mohawk! (She didn't care; it was all attention as far as she was concerned...) Here's hoping that your packing-and-move goes smoothly, quickly and with a minimum of breakage.


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

Packing was horrible and so boring. The 9+ hour drive is ridiculously boring. We are about 4 hours away from the new house!

No breaking happened while packing hahaha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RivendellNative (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey there, welcome to the forum! I'm still fairly new as well, but I've discovered that the people on here are so awesome and helpful. 

I wish I lived in Australia! Actually, I plan on moving before too long to New Zealand. ^_^

-Kennedi


----------

